

Autonomy to remain UK-based after HP takeover - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3298012/autonomy-to-remain-uk-based-after-hp-takeover/

======
Powerscroft
How many times have you heard promsied of independence when an innovative
software house is taken over by a a lumbering giant? I jsutdon't believe this.

